# Honey$



## drumlinridgewinery (Aug 28, 2016)

Wondering what others are paying for locally grown raw honey? I can get several gallon for $10 per quart. I looked in my area and looks to be good price


----------



## Jericurl (Aug 29, 2016)

I would get it at those prices.

The cheapest I have found locally is about $15 per quart, $45 a gallon for wildflower honey.

I've gone to the Farmer's Market and there are a couple of beekeepers there that are selling it for $18/quart. And getting that for it as well.


----------



## wpt-me (Aug 30, 2016)

My last check with them was $7.00 a pound.

Bill


----------



## Hinermad (Aug 30, 2016)

Around here (upstate NY) the honey farmer I normally deal with at the public market is selling wildflower honey for a little over $4 a pound. I think I paid $15 for a quart (3 pounds) last week. A few times when I've bought a large amount for a batch of mead they knocked the price down to $3 a pound, but that's when I was buying 15 pounds in one go.

I'd pay $10 a quart any day, unless it was buckwheat honey.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome to WMT,,,,,


check out webstaurantstore.com 
it's high quality and some certified organic
I got turned on a few months ago, and I like the site, I think they sell both pure an un-pure, cant remember, but you look up their pure and organic and they have far better prices then I can get here in Arkansas, 
and jericurl has worlds of smarts on meads she and benardsmith has really helped me along, 
Dawg::








drumlinridgewinery said:


> Wondering what others are paying for locally grown raw honey? I can get several gallon for $10 per quart. I looked in my area and looks to be good price


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 4, 2016)

off subject but your the second to say stay away from buckwheat, can you enlighten me what's so bad about buckwheat honey.
thanks
Dawg







Hinermad said:


> Around here (upstate NY) the honey farmer I normally deal with at the public market is selling wildflower honey for a little over $4 a pound. I think I paid $15 for a quart (3 pounds) last week. A few times when I've bought a large amount for a batch of mead they knocked the price down to $3 a pound, but that's when I was buying 15 pounds in one go.
> 
> I'd pay $10 a quart any day, unless it was buckwheat honey.


----------



## richmke (Sep 4, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> check out webstaurantstore.com



Make sure you know the source of your honey (not just the distributor). I read warnings about china/mexico honey containing stuff you don't want.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 4, 2016)

yep I know,
this site has certified premises , certified kosher, and some certified organic,
but even this site has I think it's called fox brand that is blended honey, I never use the blended, the other two brands they sell have their papers in order so you can be sure nothing is getting sprayed in however much distance the USDA requires, I know that's on the organic, any thing kosher that's from a relabel source is top of the line, they have the seals and links to check then out, I also do a lot of back sweetening using pioneer granular honey, but now all powered honey I've found is mostly a honey cane sugar mix, but some granular is worlds better then powdered honey. but alas any decent honey is going to dent the wallet, I'm working on a couple local people they sell heated honey, I want raw honey, after I use my AI1 VACUUM Pump it catches any combs, pollen so on an so fourth. I use 1 micron on whites an 5 microns on reds, mead I aint so sure about filter size, just starting with meads, 
Dawg 







richmke said:


> Make sure you know the source of your honey (not just the distributor). I read warnings about china/mexico honey containing stuff you don't want.


----------



## Hinermad (Sep 4, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> off subject but your the second to say stay away from buckwheat, can you enlighten me what's so bad about buckwheat honey.
> thanks



The buckwheat honey that's made around here has a very strong, harsh flavor that doesn't seem to lend itself to making good mead. I saw an article somewhere (sorry, i can't find it right now) that describes Eastern U.S. buckwheat honey as having a "barnyard" aroma and flavor. I wouldn't call it quite that bad, but it does remind me of the smell of silage.

The article goes on to say that buckwheat honey from the western U.S. has a milder, less livestock-related aroma.

I'm sure someone with more experience and time than I do could make a good buckwheat honey mead, but I'll stick to lighter honeys myself.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 4, 2016)

well I must say you explained that in such a way that not only do I know why, and I also know not to even attempt it, thank you, you have left no doubts in my mind, I got a wildflower honey with Stella hops and blackberries, I will go with goldenrod next, i'm around horses, Dexter cattle, chickens geese and more, I love the smell of country living but not in my glass,, LOL ,, 
thank you
Dawg







Hinermad said:


> The buckwheat honey that's made around here has a very strong, harsh flavor that doesn't seem to lend itself to making good mead. I saw an article somewhere (sorry, i can't find it right now) that describes Eastern U.S. buckwheat honey as having a "barnyard" aroma and flavor. I wouldn't call it quite that bad, but it does remind me of the smell of silage.
> 
> The article goes on to say that buckwheat honey from the western U.S. has a milder, less livestock-related aroma.
> 
> I'm sure someone with more experience and time than I do could make a good buckwheat honey mead, but I'll stick to lighter honeys myself.


----------



## Hinermad (Sep 5, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, buckwheat honey has its place. (My fiancee loves it.) But when you dilute it in water for fermenting the flavor and aroma are less overpowering, and you can identify what it smells like. And like you say, it's not usually something you want in your glass.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Sep 5, 2016)

thanks all I went ahead and bought a gallon for $40 of good white clover honey from a friend who has bees


----------



## Hinermad (Sep 6, 2016)

drumlinridgewinery said:


> thanks all I went ahead and bought a gallon for $40 of good white clover honey from a friend who has bees



Good deal! Is it raw honey?


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Sep 6, 2016)

Hinermad said:


> Good deal! Is it raw honey?



Yep right from the bees mouth


----------



## UBB (Sep 15, 2016)

I bought raw strained honey from a local apiary for $1.85/lb this summer. Bought 120lbs


----------



## Crazy_Guggenheim (Sep 28, 2016)

"Organic" means nothing, especially with honey. You may find this hard to believe but bees can't identify where the "organic" fields end and the GMO/petrol-chemical fields begin. ALL commercially produced honey is either substantially cut with GMO high fructose corn syrup, of is made from bees that are fed huge quantities of the crap, or both. Tasting the real deal next to the other is like Budweiser to Orval, or worse. Regulation of honey is for all intents and purposes nonexistent. No better or worse than the crap coming from China in the end.

Also, the land grant universities, our gov't. and the entire industrial food complex is 100% devoted to using poisons in bee hives that are FATAL to humans if ingested or inhaled. The reason is they want you to believe that their BS Colony Collapse Disorder is some kind of mystical thing that no one understands. The truth is that conventional bee keeping norms in North America use recycled foundation wax that is contaminated with pesticides and herbicides that the EPA, USDFAh, and FDA have all blessed - 'cuz they're whores. They have refused for decades now to allow any research into the synergistic effects of all of this crap that they continue to allow. It's absolutely asinine, but easy to see and understand if you bother to look or read. Unfortunately most folks don't or won't do either. So much easier to just wander into Costco or WalMart and take whatever they hand you.

Quite unbelievably, there is not one single independent, double blind, clinical study that has ever shown GMO's to be safe for human consumption. Meanwhile the people who brought us heart killing hydrolized oils, PCB's, DDT, Agent Orange, Dioxins, and of course Round-Up, continue to fund and pump out crap "science" that claims everything is perfectly safe? Yeah... nuthin' to see here folks - move along... 

And FWIW, I'm a Libertarian, registered as a Republitard, and a retired business consultant, so no, not an anti-capitalist, tree hugging socialist. Just a guy with a brain who likes to learn. We also keep bees following the ethic that nothing goes into our hives that we wouldn't put in our childrens and grandchildren's' mouths, and miraculously - our bees don't die every year (one commercial hive manager near us lost 80% of his 1,200 hives last year). Check out Warre Hives and or http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm Not affiliated in any way with either. If you want honest and real honey either do it yourself or develop a relationship with someone who does and go SEE how they do it. Otherwise you may as well save your money and just go buy yourself a big ol' drum of GMO corn syrup. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/fda-finds-monsantos-weed_b_12008680.html

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HzSOrbvNUQ[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY16uNIjzKk[/ame]

https://usrtk.org/our-investigations/?mc_cid=205c262c09&mc_eid=436b3ff5bd


----------



## Crazy_Guggenheim (Sep 28, 2016)

Ha ha, almost forgot. Tapped a keg of Mulberry-Coffee Mead a few weeks back that I had to back-sweeten for da wife (she finds Mogen David Concorde Grape a tad dry???). Still amazingly deelish. Matter of fact I think I'll pour me a pint right now. 
Used our own honey that's a medium colored blend of clover, poplar, locust, and wildflower. 
Also we don't harvest that much for ourselves because we feed our hives their own honey if and when they need feeding. Otherwise you're just using the bees to try and process GMO crap into honey, and that isn't good for us or the bees.

http://livingmaxwell.com/organic-honey-certified

http://www.honeycolony.com/article/dirty-clean-lies/


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Oct 16, 2016)

Here in Montana there are really only a couple of varietals to choose from, none of them spectacular. Clover, alfafa & "wildflower" are the most common, and those all go for about $3/lb, depending on where you buy, and for what it is, I think that's a bit overpriced. You can get knapweed honey, but it's about $10/lb & frankly, not worth the price IMHO.
I can get "wildflower" honey in bulk (min. 33lbs.) for under $2/lb, but it's a bit of a PITA to deal with when measuring & mixing, though the price is certainly reasonable. I'f I'm planning on making several batches of melomel, I might go with the bulk wildflower, but for a straight-up show mead, I'll spend the extra money & order a tasty varietal like orange blossom, tupelo or acacia.
Regards, GF.


----------



## Mumazilla (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm a beekeeper and I know of people who have bought his honey. I don't know him, and I'm not supporting or promoting him, just sharing information. 

Honey Hive Farms is delivering bulk honey one last time this year around November 15th. You can still pick it up at our Missouri farm but call first. Go to our website under bulk honey and look at our stops to know where we deliver. www.HoneyHiveFarms.com
We will only have 300 buckets left to make it to March. We are hoping to keep the price at $185 next year but there is such a high demand.


----------



## Norske (Nov 1, 2016)

I keep my own bees and recommend it to others.


----------

